# Difference in hors d'oerves and appetizer?



## devora

Hey all--

What is the difference between 'appetizers' and 'hors D'oeuvres'? Yeah, I know, one is French. But is there a standard definition for each?


----------



## GB

I think the only difference is the language. I could be wrong so someone correct me if I am, but I am pretty sure they are the same thing.


----------



## Andy M.

Hors d ouevres are served before seating at the dinner table while appetizers are served at the dinner table.


----------



## GotGarlic

From a little quick Googling, I'm gathering that appetizers are small dishes (typically a dish of a single item) eaten before a meal, while hors d'oeuvres are "snacks" served at cocktail parties or receptions (not necessarily wedding) or similar events, and are not followed by a meal.


----------



## college_cook

I think hors d'oevres can be likened more to a canape', if you're talking about sit-down food.  Easy to eat one-or-two bite dishes.


----------



## kitchenelf

college_cook said:


> I think hors d’oeuvre can be likened more to a canape', if you're talking about sit-down food.  Easy to eat one-or-two bite dishes.



You are on the right track - a canapé can most certainly be an hors d'oevres - but it can also be an appetizer.  A canapé is associated with a piece of bread, toast point, cracker, etc., such as pate, smoked salmon and caviar, etc., but they certainly fit the bill due to their one or two bites each. 

A difference may be that an hors d'oeuvre  may be associated without benefit of an eating utensil, i.e., finger food.  When you go to a cocktail party it may say "heavy hors d’oeuvres", which basically means there's no meal afterwards - they ARE the meal.  They are usually one or two bites per "unit" and no more.  

An appetizer is the first course TO a meal and normally served at the table.

The only time I think it would matter what the difference is is if you were at the White House/Royal Palace for a cocktail party - while "milling around" with the other guests I wouldn't say - GREAT appetizers!


----------



## jpmcgrew

I think of appetizers as before a meal meaning its meant to stimulate the appetite before starting the meal.My job in Texas we have appetizers before the meal but never at the dinner table they are served usually outside with cocktails/beer around the fire pit or on the porch in front of a fire place.A little later the guests get up and come to dinner.The trick with that is not to make more than 2 kinds and to try to keep them somewhat light so they dont fill up too much before dinner so its basically priming them up for the main meal.


----------



## QSis

jpmcgrew said:


> I think of appetizers as before a meal meaning its meant to stimulate the appetite before starting the meal.My job in Texas we have appetizers before the meal but never at the dinner table they are served usually outside with cocktails/beer around the fire pit or on the porch in front of a fire place.A little later the guests get up and come to dinner.The trick with that is not to make more than 2 kinds and to try to keep them somewhat light so they dont fill up too much before dinner so its basically priming them up for the main meal.


 
Well, I've developed the habit of using the word "appetizers" to describe the snacks served with cocktails before sitting down at the table, too.  But only because I can never remember how to spell "hors d'eovres" (whatever). 

Lee


----------



## auntdot

I was tempted to go along with the hors being those things one eats with the fingers, generally, while apps were those things you ate seated before a mea.  

Unfortunately my Food Lover's Companion is buried, but I found the entry on Wikipedia for hors d'oeuvres and that source equates the two terms.

Maybe technically they are synonyms, but I still like the finger food vs sit down small plates of grub distinction.


----------



## Andy M.

Aunt Dot, the Food Lover's Companion is the source for the Epicurious.com food dictionary.

If you ever need a quick lookup and are away from your book, this will work.


----------



## auntdot

Thanks Andy.


----------



## Dove

*Call them what ever....I'll take a plate full.*


----------

